# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Διαταραχή Πανικού & Αγοραφοβία >  Μια ακόμα Αγοραφοβία

## antouan89_

Καλημέρα σας κόσμε. 
Δεύτερη φορά εδώ ζητώντας γνώμες, συβουλές και ιδέες από εσάς, τους γνωστικούς. 
Ένα σύντομο ιστορικό μου :
Εδώ και πόσα χρόνια δεν θυμάμαι, ίσως ναναι 10, τραβιέμαι με καταθλίψεις, με άγχη, με διαταραχές άγχους, με διάφορα ψυχοσωματικά και όλα τα γνωστά καλούδια. 
2-3 φορές έχω κάνει θεραπεία με αντικαταθληπτικά (λαντοζ και σιρπαλέξ -με που και που κανα μικρό ζαναξ) αλλά η αλήθεια είναι πως δεν είχα κάνει ποτέ και μια ολοκληρωμένη θεραπεία πιο μακροχρόνια. Ύστερα απο μερικούς μήνες (4-5-6-7) τα έκοβα σταδιακά. 
Τέλος πάντων, είχα μάθει καλώς η κακώς να παλεύω δυνατά και τις περισσότερες φορές τα κατάφερνα. Τουλάχιστον συνέχιζα την πάλη μου και τον αγώνα μου κόντρα σε όλα αυτά. 
Ξαφνικά πριν από 3 μήνες εκεί που περπατούσα ανάμεσα σε πολύ κόσμο σε έναν πεζόδρομο κοκάλωσα.
Έμεινα κάγκελο, ίδρωσα και ένιωθα πως σβήνω,ταχυπαλμία, μούδιασμα στο κεφάλι, θολή όραση, σφύξιμο.. Πως αν συνεχίσω θα πέσω κάτω. Ήθελα σαν τρελός να φύγω απο εκει και να πάω κάπου μόνος. Έριξα μαι τρεχάλα όπου βγήκα σε ένα σκοτεινό στενό και ως δια μαγείας συνήλθα σχεδόν πλήρως. 
Αυτό ήταν αγαπητοί μου. 

Την συνέχεια την καταλαβαίνετε. Πλέον, απο εκείνη την μέρα, δεν μπορώ να πάω οπουδήποτε έχει κόσμο. 
Σε σούπερ μάρκετ, σε ουρές, σε πεζόδρομο, σε μαγαζιά, σε περίπτερα κτλ..
Καλώς ΚΑΙ την αγοραφοβία είπα στον εαυτό μου.
Μπήκα στο τρυπάκι της, στον φαύλο κύκλο της. 

Ξέρετε τι, αυτό που με γονατίζει είναι αυτή η έντονη τάση για λιποθυμία. Η σκοτοδίνη. Η αίσθηση πως σβήνεις, πως πέφτεις.. και όλο αυτό εκείνη τη στιγμή το βιώνω τόσο πραγματικά. Είναι τόσο αληθινό παρόλο που ξέρω πως είναι στο μυαλό μου. Αν ήταν κάτι άλλο θα έλεγα "Αντώνη, προχώρα μπροστά. Στόχευσε τον φόβο σου" (όπως πάντα έκανα) Όμως αυτό το πραγμα ήξερε που θα με γονάτιζε. Ήξερε που θα με χτυπήσει. Έγινε με τον τρόπο που δεν μπορώ να ΣΥΝΕΧΙΣΩ ότι και να νιώθω γιατί ΑΝ συνεχίσω θα καταρεύσω. 

Ροτάω εσάς τώρα, αν δεν μπορώ αυτή τη στιγμή να παω σε ειδικό για αρκετούς λόγους και αν δεν θέλω να πάρω κάποια αγωγή (τουλάχιστον όχι ακόμα)
Πως μπορώ να βοηθήσω τον εαυτό μου μόνος μου?
Η σταδιακή έκθεση με ταυτόχρονη αντιμετώπιση του πανικού βοηθάει έχω διαβάσει. 
Ταυτόχρονα η ενασχόληση μου με δραστηριότητες,
Η εγραφή ενος τετραδίου με τις σκέψεις που με φοβίζουν και τις εναλλακτικές τους θετικές (κάτι σαν ημερολόγιο) 
(Γνωρίζω κάποιες γνωστικές τακτικές)
Το κόψιμο του καφέ, σωστη διατροφή
Η γυμναστική,
βόλτες στη φυση,
οι τεχνικές χαλάρωσης, κτλ κτλ κτλ 

Με όλα αυτά και διάφορα άλλα, εγώ μπορώ να διώξω την αγοραφοβία σταδιακά ? 
Πιστεύω πως ναι ΑΝ έχω θέληση και επιμονή.

Έχετε κάποια συμβουλή / πρόταση ? 
Την ξεπέρασε κανείς μόνος του απο εσάς? έχω ελπίδες? 


(Οικονομικά αυτή τη χρονική περίοδο δεν μπορώ να δω κάποιον ψυχοχόλο , και αν δω πως δεν τα καταφέρνω θα ξεκινήσω κανα λαντοζ) 

Σας ευχαριστώ

----------


## s/z

eisai polu dynatos na to xereis.opws kai oloi oi psychotikoi. se katalavainw alla den mporw na niwsw ayto pou niwtheis.
ayto poy tha soy proteinw egw, einai na exaskeis to swma soy kathimerina,na bgaineis exw na phgaineis sth fysi kai na athleisai.
phgaine arxika ekei poy den exei kosmo kai siga siga phgaine se xwrous opou exei 10 atoma,meta 20 kai meta bges gia pswnia pou tha exei panw apo 300 sto diaba sou.
etsi tha exoikeiwtheis me to fobo kai tha ton deis katamata kai tha ton antimetwpiseis oristika.
oli ayti h adrenalini kai h eyexia poy tha exeis meta thn askisi sth fysi tha se kanei pio dhmiourgiko pio aisiodoxo kai pio dynato.
tha mporeis na lyneis ta problimata sou me pio xekatharo nou.

oxi mono tin agorafobia tha diwxeis,alla kai thn katathlipsi....To na pernas xrono exw sti fysi kai na synanastrefesai me toys anthrwpous,agnwstous gnwstous kai genika human being einai to kalytero pragma ston kosmo. eleytheria,aeras,hlios,xara,zwh.

ta xapia den einai panta h lysh.h iatrikh boithaei alla h kalh diathesi nikaei KATHE arrwstia.
pistepse me.

emena exei h theia moy agorafobia...fobatai ta panta..na bgei gia pswnia,na parei thlefwno,nomizei pws tha tin koytsompoleyei o kosmos k oti milane giaytin.
den to exei xeperasei giati kathetai mesa sto spiti kleismeni kai kanei doyleies toy spitiou k aytes oxi panta.
em,etsi pws na boithiseis ton eayto soy an den kaneis tipota? parola ayta merikes fores bgainei, kai otan thn blepw einai xamogelasti.
prospathise!!

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> Έριξα μαι τρεχάλα όπου βγήκα σε ένα σκοτεινό στενό και ως δια μαγείας συνήλθα σχεδόν πλήρως. 
> Αυτό ήταν αγαπητοί μου.


σαν αποσπασμα απο μυθιστορημα μου θυμισε αυτο.



> Την ξεπέρασε κανείς μόνος του απο εσάς? έχω ελπίδες?


 ολοι χουν ελπιδες ενω..... ειναι ζωντανοι.

----------


## Delmem080319a

Γεια σου antouan89! Απ' όσα έγραψες, φαίνεσαι ήδη αποφασισμένος να παλέψεις γι' αυτό που σου συμβαίνει και να ξεπεράσεις το πρόβλημα. Θα συμφωνήσω με όλες τις συμβουλές παραπάνω και με τα όσα έχεις ήδη σκεφτεί εσύ να κάνεις για να προχωρήσεις. Η άσκηση βοηθάει πολύ, το είχα γράψει και 'γω πρόσφατα σε ένα θέμα, σε κάνει λίγο πιο δυνατό, σου δίνει αυτοπεποίθηση και σου διώχνει σταδιακά το φόβο. Και σίγουρα αν κάνεις οποιαδήποτε ενασχόληση που σου αρέσει, βάλε τη στη ζωή σου αρκετά. Νομίζω ότι αν τα δουλέψεις όλα αυτά λίγο-λίγο και βλέπεις την κάθε μέρα μόνο, όχι υψηλούς στόχους να γίνεις άμεσα τέλεια κλπ, τα πράγματα θα γίνουν πολύ καλύτερα για σένα. Ίσως κάπου μάγκωσες επειδή συνέβη αυτό το μεμονωμένο περιστατικό και άφησες τη φοβία να εγκατασταθεί. Πίστεψες σε αυτή πολύ... Τώρα πίστεψε στις δυνάμεις σου! Σου εύχομαι καλή αρχή και σου γράφω κλείνοντας μια παροιμία του Λάο Τσε. "Πρόσεξε τον κορμό του δέντρου... έγινε από ένα μικρό κλαδάκι. Ο πύργος με τα εφτά πατώματα ξεκίνησε με μια φτυαριά. Ένα ταξίδι χιλιομέτρων άρχισε από ένα βήμα". :)

----------


## manos32

Φίλε μου γειά σου..Το ίδιο έχουμε πολλοί..Είναι μία άμυνα του οργανισμού,ένας αμυντικός μηχανισμός που ενεργοποιείται απο μας,για να μας προφυλάξει απ τους ιδιους τους φοβους μας,και την κακή καθημερινότητά μας..
Μου βγήκε στα 16,και μετά με παράτησε αφού το πάλεψα κανα χρόνο και ξαναεμφανίστηκε στα 30 μου!! με θυμήθηκε πάλι εδώ και 2 χρόνια..
Εαν δείς οτι χαλάει η ποιότητα ζωής σου δεν είναι κακό να βοηθηθείς μ ένα ηπιο φάρμακο μέχρι να ξαναπρογραμματιστείς να είσαι λειτουργικός..Εγώ οταν μου βγήκε μικρός το πάλεψα μονος μου γιατι δε νομίζω να επιτρέπεται να πάρεις φάρμακα απο τα 16,αλλά αν δώ οτι πάει να με κλείσει σπίτι θα κάνω οτι χρειάζεται να πάρω τη ζωή μου πίσω..

----------


## antouan89_

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ όλους. 
s/z έχεις δίκιο.. Βέβαια πολλές φορές δεν αρκεί μόνο η γνώση. Οι περισσότεροι εδώ μέσα ξέρουμε την αλήθεια. 
Γνωρίζουμε ποιό είναι το σωστό να κάνουμε για να βοηθηθούμε λίγο ως πολύ. Ωραία όλα αυτά που γράφω μεν αλλά όλοι ξέρετε πως στην πράξη είναι διαφορετικά.
Όλοι θα δίναμε ότι είχαμε και δεν είχαμε για να ήταν κάτι απλό. Η έλειψη διάθεσης και η ψευδής πίστη μας του "Εγώ δεν θα τα καταφέρω" είναι αρκετή για να μας πάει χιλιόμετρα πίσω εκείνη την στιγμή που έκανες 2-3 μέτρα μπροστά. Όμως αυτό αξίζει. Η προσπάθεια για την αμφισβίτηση της ψευδής πίστης μας. (ελπίζω να καταλαβαίνεις τι εννοώ). 



> σαν αποσπασμα απο μυθιστορημα μου θυμισε αυτο.
> ολοι χουν ελπιδες ενω..... ειναι ζωντανοι.


Συμφωνώ. Αγαπημένο μου ρητό σχετικά με την ελπίδα είναι : Ελπίδα είναι η αίσθηση πως αυτό που νιώθεις τώρα δεν θα κρατήσει για πάντα".

breath, πόσο μου άρεσε αυτό το κείμενο του Λάο τσε. Σε ευχαριστώ. 

Μάνος32, Σε τι κατάσταση είσαι τώρα? 
Δεν είμαι κατά των φαρμάκων (αν και πάντα φοβάμαι τις παρενέργειες λιγάκι :p )
Σίγουρα αν δεν δω φώς με τις δικιές μου προσπάθειες ή έστω αν δεν τις αρχίσω σε σύντομο χρονικό διάστημα τότε ναι. Γιατί όχι? Μια φαρμακευτική αγωγή δεν είναι τόσο τρομερό ώστε να σταθείς στα πόδια σου όσο δουλεύεις τον εαυτό σου. 

Το γενικό θέμα είναι πως όλα αυτά θέλουν δουλειά. Δεν υπάρχουν μαγικά χαπάκια ούτε μαγικές συνταγές για να ξυπνήσεις ένα πρωινό απαλαγμένος απο δαυτα. Θέλουν δουλειά και όχι αναβολές. Να πω πως ΤΩΡΑ ξεκινάω να κάνω κάτι.. όχι στο μέλλον. And thats the hardest part of our story.

Ευχαριστώ όλους :)

----------


## manos32

είμαι σε φάση φίλε μου που βγαίνω στην περιοχή μου μονο,ωστε να μην νιώθω πολύ μακρυά απ το σπίτι μου..το παλεύω,και με τον καύσωνα και τις ζεστες του καλοκαιριού ήμουν ακόμα πιο χάλια..Λες και μου κοβει την ανάσα η ζέστη..

----------


## μυσπ

Κουραγιο φιλε μου,Δεν ειμαι αγοραφοβικη με την εννοια οτι δεν μπορω καθολου τον κοσμο μπορω κ στο δρομο να περπατησω με κοσμο κ στα μαγαζια να παω ομως σιγουρα ειμαι κοινωνιοφοβικη με την εννοια οτι θελω μονο το αγορι μου στην ζωη μου που θελουμε κανουμε οικογενεια τους δικους μου κ τις λιγες φιλες μου κ λιγους επιπλεον,Νιωθω φοβισμενη να συναναστραφω αγνωστους κ δεν θελω πολλες γνωριμιες,Η αγοραφοβια πιστευω ειναι κατι συνθετοτερο μιας κ φοβασαι να βγεις οπουδηποτε εξω με κοσμο,Πρεπει να σου πω οτι μετα απο αρκετα χρονια θεραπεια η κοινωνιοφοβια μου φυσικα δεν περασε ομως ελαφρως βελτιωθηκε σε ορισμενους τομεις,Οπωσδηποτε κ για εσενα υπαρχει ελπιδα να πας καλυτερα,Καταρχας η αγοραφοβια σου προεκυψε αποτομα δεν ειναι κατι που εχεις ανεκαθεν επομενως πιθανον να προκεται κ για κατι προσωρινο,Αυτο ειναι ιδιαιτερα παρηγορο μιας κ εγω απο παντα εχω την κοινωνιοφοβια ενω εσενα που προεκυψε τωρα πιθανον δεν ειναι κατι σοβαρο,Οσον αφορα το γεγονος οτι δεν διαθετεις λεφτα σε ειδικο μπορεις να βρεις λυση σ αυτο,Καλο ειναι να πας σε ενα κεντρο ψυχικης υγειας που ειναι δωρεαν κ ειναι σε ορισμενες περιοχες η να παρεις τηλεφωνο σε μια ειδικη γραμμη που ειναι δωρεαν για να μιλησεις για το θεμα σου

----------


## antouan89_

> Κουραγιο φιλε μου,Δεν ειμαι αγοραφοβικη με την εννοια οτι δεν μπορω καθολου τον κοσμο μπορω κ στο δρομο να περπατησω με κοσμο κ στα μαγαζια να παω ομως σιγουρα ειμαι κοινωνιοφοβικη με την εννοια οτι θελω μονο το αγορι μου στην ζωη μου που θελουμε κανουμε οικογενεια τους δικους μου κ τις λιγες φιλες μου κ λιγους επιπλεον,Νιωθω φοβισμενη να συναναστραφω αγνωστους κ δεν θελω πολλες γνωριμιες,Η αγοραφοβια πιστευω ειναι κατι συνθετοτερο μιας κ φοβασαι να βγεις οπουδηποτε εξω με κοσμο,Πρεπει να σου πω οτι μετα απο αρκετα χρονια θεραπεια η κοινωνιοφοβια μου φυσικα δεν περασε ομως ελαφρως βελτιωθηκε σε ορισμενους τομεις,Οπωσδηποτε κ για εσενα υπαρχει ελπιδα να πας καλυτερα,Καταρχας η αγοραφοβια σου προεκυψε αποτομα δεν ειναι κατι που εχεις ανεκαθεν επομενως πιθανον να προκεται κ για κατι προσωρινο,Αυτο ειναι ιδιαιτερα παρηγορο μιας κ εγω απο παντα εχω την κοινωνιοφοβια ενω εσενα που προεκυψε τωρα πιθανον δεν ειναι κατι σοβαρο,Οσον αφορα το γεγονος οτι δεν διαθετεις λεφτα σε ειδικο μπορεις να βρεις λυση σ αυτο,Καλο ειναι να πας σε ενα κεντρο ψυχικης υγειας που ειναι δωρεαν κ ειναι σε ορισμενες περιοχες η να παρεις τηλεφωνο σε μια ειδικη γραμμη που ειναι δωρεαν για να μιλησεις για το θεμα σου


Μακάρι, αν και φοβάμαι πως δεν είναι έτσι. 
Η αγοραφοβία (συνήθως) είναι το "κερασάκι" στην τούρτα ύστερα απο χρόνιο άγχος. Τις περισσότερες φορές είναι το επόμενο στάδιο.
Η εξέλιξη του πανικού.
Μακάρι να έφευγε όπως ακριβώς ήρθε, έτσι ξαφνικά.. Μα δεν το νομίζω. Δεν νομίζω να φεύγει γενικά απο μόνη της. 
Όσον αφορά τα κέντρα υγείας δεν παίζει. Ένα εχω στην κοντινή μου περιοχή στο οποίο είχα παει πριν 2 χρόνια και με αποτρελάναν.
Κάτι σαν χασάπιδες του στυλ "πάρε αυτα φάρμακα και ξαναελα". 
Δεν κατηορώ όλα τα κέντρα, ίσως έπεσα στην περίπτωση. Άλλωστε καταλαβαίνω τον φόρτο και τις συνθήκες των επαγγελματιών εκεί μέσα.

----------


## μυσπ

> Μακάρι, αν και φοβάμαι πως δεν είναι έτσι. 
> Η αγοραφοβία (συνήθως) είναι το "κερασάκι" στην τούρτα ύστερα απο χρόνιο άγχος. Τις περισσότερες φορές είναι το επόμενο στάδιο.
> Η εξέλιξη του πανικού.
> Μακάρι να έφευγε όπως ακριβώς ήρθε, έτσι ξαφνικά.. Μα δεν το νομίζω. Δεν νομίζω να φεύγει γενικά απο μόνη της. 
> Όσον αφορά τα κέντρα υγείας δεν παίζει. Ένα εχω στην κοντινή μου περιοχή στο οποίο είχα παει πριν 2 χρόνια και με αποτρελάναν.
> Κάτι σαν χασάπιδες του στυλ "πάρε αυτα φάρμακα και ξαναελα". 
> Δεν κατηορώ όλα τα κέντρα, ίσως έπεσα στην περίπτωση. Άλλωστε καταλαβαίνω τον φόρτο και τις συνθήκες των επαγγελματιών εκεί μέσα.


Ειναι πολυ πιθανον να σου περασει αποτομα εγω που εχω απο παντα κοινωνιοφοβια ειναι δυσκολο να περασει ομως την εχω βελτιωσει,Παρε τηλεφωνο στις δωρεαν γραμμες που σου λεω κ μπορει να βρεις ενα καλο ειδικο να μιλησετε

----------


## Shadowplay

Αδερφε να σου πω κατι? Και να λιποθυμησεις καποιος θα σε σηκωσει ... Ο πρωτος θα εισαι η ο τελευταιος? Ταπεινωσου και ασε τον εγωισμο . Εκει ειναι η λυση.

----------


## kerasi

Μαλλον επαθες κριση πανικου κ το συνδυασες με το πολυσυχναστο μερος. Καποια θεματα σε στρεσαρουν, μαλλον αυτα για τα οποια εχεις πεσει σε καταθλιψη. Μεχρι να ξεφυγεις, το να αποφευγεις τον πολυ κοσμο αν σε αγχωνει, δεν ειναι κακο. Ειναι καποιοι που ειναι πολυ ανετοι με τον κοσμο και αλλοι λιγοτερο ή καθολου. Καταθλιψη γτ επαθες πριν απο χρονια?

----------

